# PayPal in Dubai. 15 days to withdraw funds



## leicesterboy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey all. 

I was wondering if someone could shed some light on my issue. I'm using paypal in dubai linked to my emirates nbd Visa card. However it takes 15-20 days for the money to reach me from PayPal to my card. Before I used to use Sharjah islamic bank and id have the money transferred from PayPal to my Sharjah islamic bank within two days, however Sharjah islamic bank no longer uses Visa cards. 

For the people that use paypal in Dubai, what card are you using and how long does it take for funds to withdraw and come into your account.

Any help would be appreciated as all my money is stuck on PayPal.

Thankyou all!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Anything between 7-14 days, think the last withdrawal was even longer. With Emirates NBD too.

Btw, I would leave the bare minimum in your PayPal account, loads of horror stories of them suspending accounts online and their communication/customer service is woeful.


----------



## hasan4fd (Dec 24, 2015)

I have AbuDabhi Islamic Bank ADIB Debit visa card, is it possible to withdraw money from paypal?
and my account is paypal personal account...


----------

